# Eyebrow wax= red bumps



## polaroidscene

I got my eyebrow waxed on sunday and woke up with little red bumps on the spots where i got waxed so it looks really weird. Anyone get these and have any suggestions on getting rid of the fast...because im really hoping they just go away.


----------



## Kathy

That also happened to me the first few times I had my brows waxed. I think it was just because my skin wasn't used to it. I put a little aloe vera gel on them and they were gone in a couple days.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi,

Once your brow has been waxed, and the residue has been removed, the specialist should apply a cooling gel to the area to help with the redness and bumps.


----------



## Jennifer

that's why i stopped waxing.


----------



## chic_chica

It just happens the first couple of times you wax.

It happened to me..and the worst was waxing my upper lip...that one looked even more horrible. But it doesn't happen anymore. Just maybe the first 2 times.


----------



## Dragonfly

If you are using a retinoid product like Retin A or are on Accutane, waxing can burn the skin and leave it red and raw (with bumps maybe).

Kaville's advice is good about applying aloe vera gel.


----------



## xEdenx

it's because they put on some cream over where they waxed after just ripping hair out of the pores. it cloggs and causes the bumps, i dont mean to worry you but mine too months to completely go away..they died down alot obviously buyt to completely go away..took a while


----------



## Sleeptime

You could crush up an aspirin and carefully apply it to the area and wipe it away with damp fingers before the little grains fall anywhere near your eye. It works on razor bumps and ingrown hairs.


----------



## alice_alice

when my skin is irritated i use baby rash ointment and it helps a lot. may be it will work for you too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pwincess_Kayla

My waxing kit came with some cucumber soothing gel... that worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121

Hi,

Regarding the use of Retin A, Accutane or their generic substitutes, here's some additional info:

*Accutance or its generic substitute:* *No waxing for at least 9 mths to a year after you have stopped taking the product. *

*Retin A or its generic substitute:* *No waxing for at least 2 weeks after you have stopped taking the product. *


----------



## momerath

Witch hazel! The lady who does my eyebrows uses it on me all the time, and I've never had to worry about breaking out after an appointment. (I have acne-prone skin.)


----------



## katrosier

hydrocortisone. A tiny tiny little bit after waxing and the area should be smooth and bump free


----------



## SalJ

Lavender oil helps. Sometimes I mix it with aloe gel, other times I just put it on neat.


----------



## chinadoll

Try aloe vera gel or hydrocortisone. Witch Hazel if you have oily skin.


----------



## icecookies

Great tip! Thank you.


----------



## tajameka

that same thing happened to me! i was so mad..i used this product called pharmaderm on it..it heliped i guess cus it went away in a short period of time (around 5 days) but it stings. i heard that putting neosporin on it helps!

i notice that it u exfoliate ur eye area brfor n after..the bumps dont show!


----------



## brewgrl

my old eyebrow girl used to use a cold smooth stone on my eyes after waxing and then would send me home with a vial of australian tea tree oil.

that's been my regimine ever since.


----------



## Miss Lauren

I had that when I had my eyebrows waxed but also swollen eyebrows and really dry skin (the wax was too hot) but I found a wipe of TCP (either diluted if you haven't used it before or neat if you know what to expect!), although painful when applied, it really helps especially as it fights infection, is good for spots and numbs the area.

Once applied the area will go redder for a short time (usually a few minutes) and then disappears leaving only a slight 'TCP' smell. Use it before bed for a few nights and it should really help


----------



## Christmaself55

It's good to put Desitine, like baby diaper rash cream, on it because it calms the skins since it's soo agitated.


----------



## Turquoise

Put lotion on the bumbs.. it will go away soon.


----------



## emily_3383

and they use baby oil which irritates the hell out of my skin.


----------



## Babino

Gosh....these are all great ideas.

I actually have a friend who just had this happen....BUT her bumps have been there for about a month.... She went to the doctors and they said she had bacterial infection possibly from an unhygienic wax job. She was visiting Dubai and just picked a place...well long story longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The doctors had to give her antibacterials and she applies a cream 3 times daily...if it doesn't clear up go to the Doctor.......


----------



## emily_3383

oh boy Babino! Thats kinda scary to hear.


----------



## Bexy

I use that too, and I use it on the bikini line. It burns but it works.


----------



## Ricci

This happend to me when I got my upperlip waxed it does go away I suggest u use an organice facial cleanser for the eyebrowes and gently tap dry


----------



## cricket0612

It doesn't just happen the first few times. It also happens to me every time I get my eyebrows waxed. It's probably because of inexperienced people who was.


----------



## deasiajohnathan

What you need to do is put some coco butter on it and it will go down &lt;3


----------

